# Metal roof, horizontal seams - how do I avoid leaks



## cabinboy (Aug 13, 2014)

I am designing a cabin with an arched roof that requires the metal roofing to be installed with horizontal seams instead of the normal vertical orientation.

I am concerned that there will be no seams to prevent leaks where panels overlap, side by side. 

Any ideas?


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

Butyl tape, extra overlap, and good slope.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

True standing seam folded hems.


----------



## cabinboy (Aug 13, 2014)

A folded hem the entire slope of the roof? How do you deal with the raised seams? I've seen hems between the raised seams, but haven't seen them at the raised seams. 

--------| |------
--------| |------
--------| |------


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

The seam is flattened in the direction of waterflow. Here's an example in my hometown;http://www.azahner.com/portfolio/taubman

Not affiliated with the company that did the work, just an admirer!:thumbup:


----------



## cabinboy (Aug 13, 2014)

Here's an example with panels extending the length of the cabin. With shorter panels, I would have to overlap the panels.


----------

